# When one's not enough!!!!



## hobbsy1010

Saw these and thought they need a 'Good Home'!!! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pair-SUPE...eAntiques_Collectables_EH&hash=item5d3d5a3d92

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## datacan

That is nice. Custom made is one thing but the metal alone is worth the price.


----------



## hobbsy1010

Data, you wise 'old owl' 

They say great minds think alike!!!

Just what I was thinking  ;D

If times got tough, weigh em in and show me the money!!!

Hobbsy


----------



## redbirddog

O.K. How much to get them to California? I want them. Great works of art.

RBD


----------



## hobbsy1010

Thought these may go stateside!!!!

Anything showing a bit of 'quality' seems to go that way!!!!! :-\  

Hobbsy


----------



## datacan

hobbsy1010 said:


> Data, you wise 'old owl'
> 
> They say great minds think alike!!!
> 
> Just what I was thinking  ;D
> 
> If times got tough, weigh em in and show me the money!!!
> 
> Hobbsy


Hob, I have an app for that... "Gold Tracker". 
http://www.kitcometals.com/charts/copper.html

http://www.kitco.com/gold.londonfix.html

Sometimes it doesn't make sense... But it does. Gold fell because overestimated reserves caused panick selling... Temporary glitch.


----------



## hobbsy1010

Dat........

I love your App...... 8)

Hobbsy


----------



## GarysApollo

Very nice. I must have them now!


----------



## hobbsy1010

Found these for our cousins in the US.....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hunting-B...94231347?pt=Art_Sculpture&hash=item4172859533

May save on shipping!!!!!

And of course my small finders fee ;D ;D 

Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010

Keep watching.........

An hour to go........


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pair-SUPE...eAntiques_Collectables_EH&hash=item5d3d5a3d92

PS. 
I have no link or affiliation to the artist or seller. 
Just thought it would be of interest to some


----------



## datacan

Sold @ BP102 (about CAD$159) not bad if you absolutely have to have it.


----------



## hobbsy1010

I spied with my little eye........

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vizsla-Sk...773?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5653bb27ad

Nice study of our fascination!!!!

Hobbsy


----------



## mswhipple

hobbsy1010, fascination is a good way to describe it!! It has occurred to me (more than once) that I never, ever get tired of looking at pictures of Vizslas in all life stages... puppies, young adults, mature adults, and elderly. I am fascinated by them, and think they are the most beautiful creatures on the planet!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010

Ditto, mswhip  ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010

There is a book called.....

Kubrick The Dog by a guy called Sean Ellis.

He is a pro photographer and the book is about his photobiographical journey with his dog Kubrick from pup to passing.

It is a very touching tale but the images in the book are some of the best I've seen regarding our 'fascination' 

Please if the funds allow purchase it or prompt your local library to obtain it for you.
You will not be disappointed or get bored with looking at the images.

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab

Mrs Doug seems set on getting me an i-pad for my next birthday (50th),,maybe I should tell her what I'd like instead


----------



## hobbsy1010

I think you need to be dropping some serious hints early on 

To save dissapointment 

I-pup not I-pad me thinks 

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab

hobbsy1010 said:


> I think you need to be dropping some serious hints early on
> 
> To save dissapointment
> 
> I-pup not I-pad me thinks
> 
> Hobbsy


seeing as Mrs Doug is a welding lecturer, she could probably solder some wirey hairs on too ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010

Second thoughts, if she's a Welder,

Just go with the I-pad ??? ???

You know what they say about Welders.....

Upset them and watch the sparks fly  ;D ;D


----------



## harrigab

hobbsy1010 said:


> Second thoughts, if she's a Welder,
> 
> Just go with the I-pad ??? ???
> 
> You know what they say about Welders.....
> 
> Upset them and watch the sparks fly  ;D ;D


I think my corny chat up line all those years ago was along the lines of "well, you may be a welder, but you've got acetylene.....(breasts)..) :


----------

